# This Is England (Film & Series)



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

This Is England (Film)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0480025/

This Is England '86 (Series)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1685471/

This Is England '88 (Series)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2126154/

This Is England '90 (Series)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2528254/

Crime drama written and directed by Shane Meadows
Don't let the story line put you off
One of the best film/series I have seen on TV in a long time with some outstanding individual acting performances
Outstanding & a must see IMHO

BH rating - 9/10


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

The film and every single episode of each series are fantastic. One of the best shows going.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The film was excellent. 

I only managed to catch 30 minutes of the last programme of the 90 series. Will need to go back and watch the rest.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I need to sit down and watch '90 - I wanted to have a marathon and get the tears out of the way all at once. Sunday night isn't really the time to digest it - bit too hard going!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Loved it, bought the complete set on bluray recently (apart from TIE90). I just with Meadows would carry it on, but sadly not.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

love the film, watched it too many times, really enjoyed all the series too but been too busy to catch the 90's series. only saw the first episode

will rewatch thm on 4od for sure tho


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I was really looking forward to seeing if Combo had changed his ways.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing if Combo had changed his ways.


I was surprised at the ending


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Brilliant.Watched them all.

Great soundtrack in the film.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jonnybbad said:


> I was surprised at the ending


Same here. Thought they would have cut to the warehouse at the final scene.
Wonder if they topped him?

But s'pose Meadows wants you to think, did they, or didn't they.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nah I don't reckon they did, long live Combo. 

Gonz.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hoping for a Combo spin off series.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Hoping for a Combo spin off series.


That could be very interesting!!

Gonz.


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

Loved them all apart from I can't get into the 90's series. I've watched the 1st 2 episodes but have found then boring and will only watch the last 2 to Complete it.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> That could be very interesting!!
> 
> Gonz.


See one of the actors at footy so I'll ask him if he knows of any plans, I'd love it.
Can understand why they only had one "happy ending" and it was Kelly though.


----------



## Bedford (Nov 10, 2015)

I did a presentation on this film for my A Level.

Dead mans shoes and A room for Romeo brass also directed by Shane meadows I can highly recommend!


----------

